# Similac for Supplementation: Formula Companies Continue Their Shocking Marketing Practices



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Breastfeeding "help" lines and kits, increasingly aggressive formula sampling to pregnant moms, rampant advertising via trusted doctors, and now Similac for Supplementation--paired with a new "study" that shows its benefits. Birthing, Bonding and Breastfeeding reports on the increase in questionable marketing practices by formula companies trying to minimize their profit loss from the growing prevalence of breastfeeding.

Quote:


> Perhaps the most disturbing trend in formula marketing occurred this month with the release of a new product directly targeting and undermining breastfeeding moms. The May 11, 2013, release of a Similac for Supplementation confirms the company is desperately trying to increase its customer base. This blatant attempt to sabotage the breastfeeding relationship is outrageous. This new product states, "for breastfeeding moms who choose to introduce formula" compared to the other formulas which are only for "formula moms who choose to introduce formula?"


Read more

*What do you think of this kind of formula marketing? *


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

That just seems kind of low to me. A nursing mom who chooses to supplement, for example, because she doesn't have time to pump enough at work, doesn't need to be told about a particular formula as though it is the "right" one for this situation. This seems to be just an attention grabber for someone in a supermarket aisle who is on the fence and sees it at the wrong time.


----------



## asummers80 (Mar 13, 2013)

It doesn't surprise me. I keep getting formula samples in the mail even though I have requested they stop. They all give the pretense of giving breastfeeding advice, and have the everyone knows breastfeeding is best..... but most women can't handle it so buy our product message. It drives me crazy to see the breastfeeding advice on the information in the sample because it is always followed up by a formula is just as good message. My husband just throws the formula samples away as soon as we get them now.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

The key word is "choose". For two reasons:

1. it gives moms the illusion that they have some kind of control, and they can bf today, pump tomorrow, then leave the baby at grandma's while they have some well deserved "me time"

2. mess with a woman's "right to choose" and you're toast!


----------

